# It Seems the More I Talk to My Dr. the More Confused I Get



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

About a year ago I had my thyroid destroyed by radiation due to a diagnosis of a non-toxic multinodular goiter. I started out on 137 mcg of levothyroxin and now at 100 mcg. I feel like I am now hypothyroid...weight gain (about 8 lbs a month, though slowing down), eyes swelling, very dry skin, tired, limp stringy hair (hair loss is still there) and many more of the symptoms. My endo says I am fine perhaps a bit hyperthyroid. Below are my TSH and FreeT4 results. I don't have any more info than this. I have asked to change med. dosage and at one time the dr. thought about lowering it to 80 ish mcg but said he didn't really want to because it might through me into being hypo...should I insist on a change, different tests or is this a good reading.

I am also a diabetic. A1C 5.4 (taking 50/1000 Janumet), 10mg Lisinopril. I do wait about an hour after taking my levo. before taking any other meds or eating.

TSH 0.42
FreeT4 1.3

Any help in this matter would be much appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

silverglow said:


> About a year ago I had my thyroid destroyed by radiation due to a diagnosis of a toxic multinodular goiter. I started out on 137 mcg of levothyroxin and now at 100 mcg. I feel like I am now hypothyroid...weight gain (about 8 lbs a month, though slowing down), eyes swelling, very dry skin, tired, limp stringy hair (hair loss is still there) and many more of the symptoms. My endo says I am fine perhaps a bit hyperthyroid. Below are my TSH and FreeT4 results. I don't have any more info than this. I have asked to change med. dosage and at one time the dr. thought about lowering it to 80 ish mcg but said he didn't really want to because it might through me into being hypo...should I insist on a change, different tests or is this a good reading.
> 
> I am also a diabetic. A1C 5.4 (taking 50/1000 Janumet), 10mg Lisinopril. I do wait about an hour after taking my levo. before taking any other meds or eating.
> 
> ...












We do have to get you to get a FREE T3 test to see where you are really at. And we need ranges in the future when you post lab results as different labs use different ranges.

Ideally, your FREE T3 should be around 75% of the range given by your lab.

And really, it would be good to make sure all of your thyroid is zapped. I had to have RAI 3 times.

Having multiple medical issues can be a real balancing act.

Here is some information on the FREE T3 test and why it is so important.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
Dr. Woliner
http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/freet3woliner.htm

And, I could not comment on the FT4 because the range is important.

We will all help you sort this out. You can be sure of that.


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for responding. I had to call the Dr. to even get the info I posted above. No other info was offered and I was not sure what I needed to get. I requested a copy of my lab work and was told they would get me one before I left on my last appointment but it didn't happen. I am due to to have another test run in November and when I looked at the lab order I will be taking in with me a Free T3 was not circled so I am guessing he has never requested one to be done.

You had your thyroid zapped 3 times? Now I wish I had had mine removed. My husband and the Dr. thought the radiation would be better. Now I am not so sure.

I will call tomorrow to see if I can get the ranges and request the Free T3 be added on my next lab work. Or maybe I will just circle it myself? Thank so much. I do appreciate ANY help you all may give me.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

silverglow said:


> About a year ago I had my thyroid destroyed by radiation due to a diagnosis of a toxic multinodular goiter. I started out on 137 mcg of levothyroxin and now at 100 mcg. I feel like I am now hypothyroid...weight gain (about 8 lbs a month, though slowing down), eyes swelling, very dry skin, tired, limp stringy hair (hair loss is still there) and many more of the symptoms. My endo says I am fine perhaps a bit hyperthyroid. Below are my TSH and FreeT4 results. I don't have any more info than this. I have asked to change med. dosage and at one time the dr. thought about lowering it to 80 ish mcg but said he didn't really want to because it might through me into being hypo...should I insist on a change, different tests or is this a good reading.
> 
> I am also a diabetic. A1C 5.4 (taking 50/1000 Janumet), 10mg Lisinopril. I do wait about an hour after taking my levo. before taking any other meds or eating.
> 
> ...


Your doctor is treating your replacement based on your TSH.

If you have the ranges for your labs please post them.

It is very important when you have had RAI or a TT to have your FT-4 and FT-3 tested and calibrate your replacement dose on those 2 tests.

TSH is a diagnostic test and isn't very useful for determining replacement doses. FT-3 is important because it will tell you if your body is converting your levothyroxine.

If your doctor will not treat you on your FT-3 and FT-4 you may need to find a new doctor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

silverglow said:


> Thank you for responding. I had to call the Dr. to even get the info I posted above. No other info was offered and I was not sure what I needed to get. I requested a copy of my lab work and was told they would get me one before I left on my last appointment but it didn't happen. I am due to to have another test run in November and when I looked at the lab order I will be taking in with me a Free T3 was not circled so I am guessing he has never requested one to be done.
> 
> You had your thyroid zapped 3 times? Now I wish I had had mine removed. My husband and the Dr. thought the radiation would be better. Now I am not so sure.
> 
> I will call tomorrow to see if I can get the ranges and request the Free T3 be added on my next lab work. Or maybe I will just circle it myself? Thank so much. I do appreciate ANY help you all may give me.


I also wish I had mine removed; now I will never know if I had cancer.

You may wish to start taking a self-stamped, self-addressed envelope with you when you get labs. I have been doing this for years and it works out nicely for all concerned. I put the lab draw date on the lower left-hand corner.

Does not look like you got the FREE T3 run. Durn it all!


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

**UPDATE*...*

I did talk to the nurse today and got the ranges though no Free T3 was done. Said the DR. never has them done. I replied that I would like it done...that it would make me feel better knowing what that level is. After telling her my symptoms and relating that to the DR. they think I might be hypo (said they like their patients to be no lower than 1.0...I am! And have been for the last 2 tests!) and have requested lab work for tomorrow. The Free T3 will be included in that report. She also suggested that instead of taking levothyroxin I might think about switching to Synthroid. It is more stable than the generic brand...not sure what I will do there, any suggestions? Anyway below are the ranges I have so far. When the new tests are back I will post them.

Question...should I just post them on this thread or make a new post? Thanks again everyone. I would have never known about the Free T3 if it hadn't been for you all.

TSH 0.42 (0.40-4.50)
Free T4 1.3 (0.8-1.8)


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My endo feels that the brand name thyroid med is better than the generic. She said she prescribes generic for most meds, but not thyroid.

Renee


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

New lab results are in. Did post this in a separate post since I wasn't sure if I was to just attach it to this thread or make a new one.

***NOTE: This time I did take meds before testing. Usually I don't because I also have fasting tests run at the same time.

TSH: 0.54 (0.40-4.40)
*went up since last month
Free T4: 1.5 (0.8-1.8)
*went up since last month
FreeT3: 3.3 (2.3-4.2)
Total T3: 1.01 (.76-1.81)

The Dr. says these numbers are great and no changes are needed at this time. Are they ok?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

silverglow said:


> New lab results are in. Did post this in a separate post since I wasn't sure if I was to just attach it to this thread or make a new one.
> 
> ***NOTE: This time I did take meds before testing. Usually I don't because I also have fasting tests run at the same time.
> 
> ...


If you feel fine, I would give this another 8 weeks on your current dose. The FT3 is sooooooooooooooo helpful. Yours is right about the mid-range of the range given by your lab. Most of us feel best when the FT3 is a little higher than that like say around 75% of the range.

Try to be consistent with what you do. If you are going to take med prior or after your blood draw, you must always do the same for accurate results.

Glad you finally got that FREE T3 test!!! What a coup!


----------



## silverglow (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion on taking the meds and the tests. The nurse told me on the phone to take them...that it would not affect the tests at all. Next time I will know better. :/


----------

